# Can't figure out how to print correctly.



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

I hope this is the correct area to post this question, if not can someone point me in the correct direction.

So, I am completely new to screen printing. My recent purchase of a Ryonet 4 color 1 station kit and an Epson 1430 printer just came in the mail and I am in the process of learning how to make this happen.

Right now I have a 2 color design that I want to practice on. I use Illustrator and have successfully completed the color separation step. 

That is where I am stuck. Some videos I have watched (I have watched a lot) say to choose the option in the print screen that says 
"printer: Adobe Postscript file", but that option doesn't work for me.

My goal is to print out the two colors separately and have them print out solid black.

Any help would be appreciated, and take it easy on me, I am extremely new to this


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

In Corel, you set up the 1430 printer properties to print separations and the film will print in black and I'm assuming printing out of Illustrator is the same. The 1430 doesn't need an Adobe Postscript file. 
If you're printing halftones, they work really well sending the file in cmyk to photoshop and printing out of there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Ahh yes, I didn't think about the printer settings. Thank you very much.

I found the settings and there was a print option labeled 
"black/greyscale", I checked that and now I get black prints. Awesome!

Do you think it is important to go through all of the printer options or would that be the only one that matters? The print is now black (I'm practicing on regular paper) but it looks like it could/should be darker.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

In Corel, the printer options list "color" and I use "separations". I also set the "rendering Intent" to "saturation" which prints a very opaque black on waterproof film. I use the film because I file them and reuse them if I have to reburn a screen. Doesn't take up much space and is way cheaper than reprinting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RichNation (Aug 8, 2015)

Thank you for the information, it was very helpful.

Print on!


----------

